# Stocking stuffers for 1 year olds



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I am totally stumped for some reason. I need some suggestions! Especially for fun, random stuff that I might not be thinking of. So far the only thing I have is a bag of crayon rocks.


----------



## EzzysMom (Mar 24, 2008)

we will be including: stickers, crayons, little cars, underwear (my DD is a bit older) but I'd do socks otherwise... err some kind of small musical instrument? bath toys, clothes for a doll


----------



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

We are doing sippy cups, bath toys, socks, a colorful bib. It's all about the wrapping paper and not the gifts at this age so we are going with practical.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

The traditional - oranges. Ds LOVES oranges so his stocking will have lots.


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

Cars, playsilks, animal figurines, finger puppets.


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Dd will be one in Jan. Im putting in

finger puppet of a cow that moos
a sleeper to take up space
hair clips
a soft knitted ball
puffs

still need to get-
bath toys-some for her and some for ds(3)
treat(cookie)
car(so she stops stealing ds's)


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

DD1 was born during Hanukkah. The following year (when she turned one) I got her a wooden draidel, too big to choke on. That's all I got her that year (although the grandparents stepped up with the loud and annoying toys.







)

I'd imagine a 1yo would be perfectly happy with an empty stocking to play with, why waste money on stuffers?


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Am I the only one doing a new toothbrush? Hmm.









For DD, I was also thinking of putting a small box of raisins, maybe some dress up jewelry, and a teeny beanie baby or small stuffed animal. Ooh, socks are a cute idea, too.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh yes! I did get toothbrushes for both boys. I need stocking stuffers because my 3.5yo will notice that his little brother did not get things and wonder what was up with Santa!

Socks are a great idea. He needs socks anyway. Some wooden animals would be cute, too. He could use another bib as well. Okay, the wheels are turning.


----------



## jadedqueen123 (May 5, 2008)

No way Babycakes! DD is getting a couple of toothbrushes! Along with some duckies that squirt water for the tub, bubbles, some small board-books, a new bath poof, a new harmonica which is her favorite instrument, and a small baby doll. She is 19 months though, so a bit older.


----------



## EmmysMama (Oct 11, 2009)

BabyLegs

bath toys (little duckies, stickable foam letters)

hair bows (for a girl with hair, obviously, if anyone else is scanning for ideas)

hat

soft blocks

toddler utensils (DD was wanting to use a fork/spoon at 1, might work for some other kids too)


----------



## mamakaikai (Apr 17, 2009)

My dd is 20 months, here are some of my ideas (our stocking wouldn't fit this whole list!)

* toothbrush
* bubble bath, baby shampoo, weleda body lotion
* underwear, socks, P.J's
* Board book
* necklace, hair clips, elastics
* clementines, apples
* schleich animals
* stickers
* playdough
* kazoo, rattle, small music
* crayons, finger paints, art bib
* small brag book of pictures of family members
* hand made felt slippers


----------



## NorthernPixie (Dec 14, 2007)

Egg shakers were my daughter's favourite toy at that age.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Last year for dd (11 months) I did bubble bath, a new toothbrush, a baby's first Christmas ornament (I do an ornament for each kid every year, 1st Christmas or not), fruit, a teething toy, and freeze dried fruit.


----------



## tanyam926 (May 25, 2005)

Very good ideas everyone!

I am also going to get my 15 mo old a cloth or plastic baby safe picture album and put pics of each family member in it. He will LOVE that!


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah tooth brush too! A new one for each kid and an ornament for each kid

I also got socks for dd


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NorthernPixie* 
Egg shakers were my daughter's favourite toy at that age.

LOVE this idea. Any suggestions on where I could find them?


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanyam926* 
Very good ideas everyone!

I am also going to get my 15 mo old a cloth or plastic baby safe picture album and put pics of each family member in it. He will LOVE that!

Oh, this is awesome! We live far away from family, so this idea would be really great.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes* 
Am I the only one doing a new toothbrush? Hmm.










We always do toiletries in stockings! Its soo randomly funny. DD got a toothbrush last year and will again this year.

Other ideas:

Board Books
Play-Doh
Musical Instruments (We're giving DD handbells in her stocking this year. Last year were some maracas.)
Holztiger or Ostheimer figures
Small Baby Doll
Balls
Stacking Cups
Sophie the Giraffe
Flash Cards
Plastic Cookie Cutters
A Movie(if you do TV)
Play Silks
Bath Toys
A Deck of Cards
Dominoes (My DD has been fascinate with these since she was teeny)


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok I have two girls ones 13 months and one will be 3 in January, Ill include both stockings since some of my almost 3 year old stuff would work in a 1 year old's stocking. I should mention we are doing two stockings for them this year. My husband is having one at the apartment that he is putting together (hes big into Santa and wants our oldest to think that Santa remembered her) and our inlaws have one we are helping to fill.

1 year old
toothbrush
body wash
hair brush
slippers
finger puppet nativity
bath toys
small stuffed animals
small piece of chocolate
crayons or markers
cars (both girls LOVE cars but DD2 doesn't have any of her own so Im getting her a few)
CD
flash cards (my girls love to look at flash cards and my oldest makes up stories from the pictures)
book
hat
stockings
mittens

3 year old
toothbrush
bubble bath
hair brush
socks
small wooden nativity
bath toys
small stuffed animals
small piece of chocolate
art items
playdough
DVD
Flashcards
book
hat/stockings/mittens
toy airplane


----------



## paitonsmommy (Dec 19, 2013)

my daughter is one now and i'm having a really hard time thinking of stocking stuffers as well! i like the practical idea because reading some of these things, makes me feel a little "uncomfortable" actually. my daughter can't have stickers because she will eat them, or crayons because she doesn't even know how to color and just chews on things so that is definitely not a good idea for her. i like the socks, maybe a new toothbrush, bath toys, etc. she likes zippers so i'm not sure what i could do with that but practical things would be perfect!  great ideas ladies!


----------



## Cheesenonion (Aug 13, 2012)

The things I can remember putting in were a large bouncy ball, bubbles and small instruments, crayons, finger paints, stickers. You could maybe try a penny whistle, maybe a toy or old mobile phone if your child always likes to take yours like mine does. This year my son is 2 and I've put this thing called a giggle ball in which would suitable and a kazoo.


----------



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

Yah last year DD has just turned 1 in Nov so we did practical. She loved (still does) the organic baby food pouches so a few of those and she was a happy camper plus it was a quick breakfast! This year she's getting crayons (last year she would have eaten them) and piggy paint non toxic nail polish, definitely more of the fun stuff, but probably a pouch or two again!


----------

